# Plum Grove Cyclery -



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I had heard that the owner of PLum Grove was great at fittings and was in about a month ago. We made a few changes and the have all been positive. I had them order a few parts and I'm starting to wonder if they are ever going to make it. A few weeks ago I wanted them to order a pair of shoes, after 2 weeks I called to check and they told me the shoes were no longer available....

I dig the shop - but - is this indicative of how they usually are? I realize they have a race coming up and are swamped - but it shouldn't take that long to prder a new crank...

What are everyone else's experiences?

Zach


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I have had good luck with them on most things. They are very helpful but sometime they have supplier issues that the big chains do not. I like to support shops like these as opposed to the big chains but sometime there is a down side. BTW, they are great mechanics IMO


----------

